# Winch rebuild



## meangreen360 (May 3, 2009)

Any one in the houston area rebuild winches? Got a warn 2.5 that needs some attention.Let me know


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

I need to hook you up with my old man.... he could probably tell you whats wrong with yours, he's had his warn apart so many times...lol I cant tell you how many winches he's robbed parts off of to keep his goin. I dont know of any shops that rebuild em though.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

im about to go out and get mine working again. 
you should do it yourself. once you start the disassembly you'll see how simple it is.

important note, dont use a lot of grease internally if you use grease.
straight lucas additive works great to lube the planetary gears and the free spool shaft that runs thru all of them.


----------



## All i ride is Kawi (Dec 12, 2010)

i need a new plastic seal that goes between the spool i cannot find them.. i have a promark xtr series 3000 lb


----------

